# I NEED ADVICE



## Ralphie2137 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys I am looking for some advice and I know this website is the place to come. I am 25 years old and I have been try to become a police officer for the last 3 years. I have a BA in Criminal Justice but I do not have any law enforcement experience. Becoming a police officer has been my career goal for a long time now and is the only career I want. With that said unfortuatly, about 2 years ago I was arrested for OUI. It was my first offense so the court gave me a CWOF. My license was suspened for 45 days and after a 1 year probationary period the case was dismissed. I know I messed up and I take full responsability for what I did, but I did learn a lot from the incident. I know this really hurts my chances of becoming a police officer especially because it is so competitive. I have been though the hiring process in NH about 6 time. I am up front and honest about everything that happened and once I tell them about the OUI I am eliminated from the process. Which I don't blame them. My question is what should do? I do not want to give up this. What are my realalistic chances of getting hired? Thanks for hearing me out and I appreciate all the help.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Keep plugging away. It definitely hurts your chances but it does not automatically disqualify you. Also I didn't get my first Police Job until I was 27 so don't give up yet.


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

It will definitely hurt your chances, especially in today's market with so many qualified people and veterans with a spotless record. The fact that it happened so recently shows poor judgement. You may need to distance yourself from the OUI for another 5 years or more. If I was you I would look at agencies hurting for bodies such as Baltimore,MD. That would be your best chance, but even though they have hiring spree's they still don't just take anyone.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

The link bellow is a list if offenses that disqualify an applicant for an LTC. Of the job requires you to obtain and keep a Massachusetts License to Carry, you are shit out of luck. While the state law says you may carry in your badge and ID, most departments have a policy in regard to having an LTC. If you scroll down to the bottom of disqualifying offenses, you will see that OUI is there. CWOF may as well be a guilty in an OUI case as of 1994. 

Having an OUI shows that you have had a lapse in judgement. It is my firm belief that just because a person was caught driving under the influence, it doesn't mean that it was his or her first time. 

You asked a very valid question and you did so respectfully. I don't want to piss in your Cheerios, but I wouldn't hold my hopes too high for a cop job in Massachusetts. 

That being said, it doesn't mean you can't get one some place else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

One more thing, read the content of what you write. Spelling and autocorrect issues aside, your grammar and structure makes me think I am listening to my two year old. If you get the job, you need to know how to write fairly well. You don't want to look like an idiot in court. If the guy that pinched you for OUI wrote like that, you would have got a not guilty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Think of your bad behavior like radiation. The only protection is time, distance, and shielding. Keep applying, the more incident free time that passes, the better. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> Think of your bad behavior like radiation. The only protection is time, distance, and shielding. Keep applying, the more incident free time that passes, the better.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, will no doubt be on the job by 50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry Ralphie, You'll shoot your eye out, kid!
The fact is, you've gotta be a saint to get hired here unless you're the direct _descendant of royalty._


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

In this state you are pretty much screwed.


----------

